# Red Drum Staff



## snedfish (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone know if Dan still works for the Red Drum, or is he the one Bob had a falling out with? They have a CTS going Cheap as it was started by someone Bob let go and he wants it out of the shop.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Why don't you just call them ?


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I was told Dan retired


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bryan had the CTS and Dan retired


----------



## snedfish (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks for the info. I saw Dan at the point last week but thought better of asking him just in case.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably best to "let that sleeping dog lay" 
Lots of folks have departed working for Bob when he moved to the new location.

I'm still trying to figure out how he was able to take the name "Red Drum Tackle" to the new building.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Probably best to "let that sleeping dog lay"
> Lots of folks have departed working for Bob when he moved to the new location.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how he was able to take the name "Red Drum Tackle" to the new building.....


Perhaps because Red Drum Tackle and Bob go way back and the owners of the Red Drum shopping Center were aware of that.

Not sure who did not shift over to the new Store, everyone I know made the trip South 2 blocks, of course I only know who I know...come to think of it I only know what I know.

I do know that Dan has been a constant during my time Drum Fishing for the last 30 years or so, when Dan was young he could put a bait out there, Dan was the first person I knew in the early 1990's that was fishing a SL30SH. The rest of us were fishing ABU 9000's and if you were a light tackle Drum expert a ABU 7000. When Tre came out with 6500's it was ridiculous, I mean who in their right mind would think you could catch a Drum with less than 350 yards of 25 pound test Stren on your reel before the cast. Certainly not the fellas from Rodanthe


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Perhaps because Red Drum Tackle and Bob go way back and the owners of the Red Drum shopping Center were aware of that.
> 
> Not sure who did not shift over to the new Store, everyone I know made the trip South 2 blocks, of course I only know who I know...come to think of it I only know what I know.
> 
> I do know that Dan has been a constant during my time Drum Fishing for the last 30 years or so, when Dan was young he could put a bait out there, Dan was the first person I knew in the early 1990's that was fishing a SL30SH. The rest of us were fishing ABU 9000's and if you were a light tackle Drum expert a ABU 7000. When Tre came out with 6500's it was ridiculous, I mean who in their right mind would think you could catch a Drum with less than 350 yards of 25 pound test Stren on your reel before the cast. Certainly not the fellas from Rodanthe


 I would have loved to see someone fishing a 6500 back in 86 on that pier.... All through late oct and early nov there was a se swell,ne current,and some deeeeeppp water off that end.. The fish were no joke either,mostly 48 fork to mid fifties.. I saw more 60lb plus fish that year than I had ever seen.. Avon had one year similar,I think it was 2014?? Caught my biggest off rodanthe that year 54" to the fork.. Vic Gaspeny looked at it and said it was over 70lbs.. Anyway,I was watching folks hooked up,including myself with 3/4 of a spool in the water on a 9000 with 25lb test,thinking they had a monster shark on,with the drag BUTTONED UP... A 6500 would have been a joke that year for sure........


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Question for you guys, just out of pure curiosity. Do you think improvements in the drag systems of the reels nowadays are the reason that everybody has gone to the Penn 12-15, Daiwa 20s, Abu 6500s, etc? I don't have any Abu's left I don't think, but I remember the stock drags were subpar at best, and guys used to fish lighter drags with added thumb pressure, since those drags tended to bind and jerk when a fish took line. So the added line capacity was needed more I guess. I started with a Slosh 30 and then a 525 Mag, and now mostly all Daiwa 20Hs, so I don't have any experience with the 8600s and 9000 Abu's.

Now if this rain would quit, I could get back to smallie fishing. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Adam said:


> Question for you guys, just out of pure curiosity. Do you think improvements in the drag systems of the reels nowadays are the reason that everybody has gone to the Penn 12-15, Daiwa 20s, Abu 6500s, etc? I don't have any Abu's left I don't think, but I remember the stock drags were subpar at best, and guys used to fish lighter drags with added thumb pressure, since those drags tended to bind and jerk when a fish took line. So the added line capacity was needed more I guess. I started with a Slosh 30 and then a 525 Mag, and now mostly all Daiwa 20Hs, so I don't have any experience with the 8600s and 9000 Abu's.
> 
> Now if this rain would quit, I could get back to smallie fishing. Happy Holidays!


 The 9000c that I used had a pretty decent drag.. Even though I know the abu drag sucked on 8600 as well as 7000.. We had well over 100yrds more line on those reels than the diawa,penns of todays standards.. We also had 25lb test,some even had 30.. Also fishing with old lami 68 blanks,compared to todays rods they were short and stout.. I can guarantee many would have gotten dumped on some of these newer reels.. Good luck smallie fishing...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> The 9000c that I used had a pretty decent drag.. Even though I know the abu drag sucked on 8600 as well as 7000.. We had well over 100yrds more line on those reels than the diawa,penns of todays standards.. We also had 25lb test,some even had 30.. Also fishing with old lami 68 blanks,compared to todays rods they were short and stout.. I can guarantee many would have gotten dumped on some of these newer reels.. Good luck smallie fishing...


My 8600 is mounted to a SurfStick that I just rebuilt. My 8600 I bought from Jerry Rey in 1991, I caught my largest Drum 54" Fork Length Rodanthe Pier October 2001 with this reel and 25 pound test line. The 8600 I used a lot, I had several 9000C's and still have them but the 8600 would cast a bit further in my hands, almost as far as my 7000's. One of my 7000's is mounted on one of my original SurfSticks I rebuilt in the mid 2000's and is hanging up in the RedHead's tackle room in case I ever find myself down on the Island during some kind of bite needing a Stick...My Zzplex is hanging right next to it with my 10000C which I used as my fighting reel when pin rigging mostly. 

Rodanthe had deep water back in the day, not like the Rodanthe Dock of present times. 25 pound test was standard either Stren Gold 25 or Stren Clear Blue Fluorescent 25. Rodanthe pier fellas used a 25 foot long Spider hitch with the 25 pound line for the shock leader. The Spider hitch worked great until one of the double lines broke and then you had to loose another 50 feet of line retying a new shock. Spider hitch never hung up on the guides during a cast.

One main reason for more line capacity back then, that during the Fall when the water was clear you fished for King Mackerel which would be migrating South during the day, and then at Dark you might throw out a bait for Drum or Sharks with the same Heaver. My best Pier caught King that I got on the deck was caught on a slide rig using my 9000C and 25 pound line.

These days the King run is pretty much a memory as in dead....dead....dead.... but I can remember October days on the end of Rodanthe Pier watching every Sport Fisherman Boat out of Oregon Inlet slow trolling live Menhaden down to the Outer Bar, and every boat throwing 36 King Mackerel back onto the dock at the end of the day. 6 per angler was the limit in those days....

If the water was stirred up, you chucked out a Drum bait, if it was clear you chucked out a nail sinker, same reel same rod.

Like DD said the rods were a bit stouter and you would put more pressure on the fish, than if you were fishing a 6500 and 15-17 pound test line.

The Hollywood Hook Set with a running start was prevalent in those days of slow geared Abu's .....if you had slack line and needed to take it up in a hurry you took off running...... and started slamming that hook...Fish knew they were hooked in those days..

These days young fellas have their 7/1 Retrieves and their Cell phones..........we would have run circles around them back in the Day beat their ass and sent them home to their Mama's


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

One correction on that post Garbo.. I believe we would have caught more drum with the newer equipment available to us now,but would have gotten dumped a couple of times with the newer smaller reels and lighter line.. We now cast much further with the modern tackle,therefore even less line on the spool to stop the fish with.. Too many fish on Rodanthe got 3/4 of a spool on a 9000abu and could barely get em turned with a 68 blank buckled up,hard to believe someone could turn the same fish with 17lb line ,MUCH LESS Line capasity ,on a 6500 by the time you could turn it in that deep water and heavy current.. Many of the youngbucks I've seen fighting fish nowadays pull on them like we used to fight a king back in the day..  ... But for someone to tell me they fight a fish harder with the newer equipment vs a 68 or 69 lami with a 32 tip???


----------

